# Star Wars Episodes 7-9



## MA-Caver (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep, you read right... Lucas has begun to flesh out the remaining 3 sequels to the original. So now we see what happens after the funeral pyre, starting 30 years later. 
http://www.supershadow.com/starwars/episode7/plot.html

By the time the last film gets made, a friend estimated that I'll be 66 years old. I told him if I'm even still ALIVE by then... (cave accidents happen you know  ). 

What is written thus far is a basic synopsis of the remaining 3 films and even an offering of the 7th film's trailer in script form. 
Spoilers? Hey! C'mon who* doesn't* want to be spoiled by this??

But because of events leading up to present Star Wars Mythology there's a new force on the horizon... Dark Jedi's. 
According to the synopsis because Anakin Skywalker killed one of his own, Mace Windu, then later killed the ranking Sith Lord, Palpatine/Darth Sidious he created an entirely new line of Jedis/Siths.  It's almost like a Yin-Yang of the Force isn't it?:yinyang::jediduel:

Of course the universal Star Wars tag line is present... "I've got a bad feeling about this.." (read on)

Of course also... episodes 10-12 are in the works... http://www.starwarsepisode789.com/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2008)

I always considered the Tim Zhan "Heir" trilogy to be the "end".


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 23, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Yep, you read right... Lucas has begun to flesh out the remaining 3 sequels to the original. So now we see what happens after the funeral pyre, starting 30 years later.
> http://www.supershadow.com/starwars/episode7/plot.html
> 
> By the time the last film gets made, a friend estimated that I'll be 66 years old. I told him if I'm even still ALIVE by then... (cave accidents happen you know  ).
> ...


 

Why?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2008)

Afterreading through those listings, I get the feeling it's a fan thing, and not Lucas at all.


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 23, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Afterreading through those listings, I get the feeling it's a fan thing, and not Lucas at all.


 

i guess its only a matter of time till we find out.  :idunno:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2008)

lets see by the time 9 comes out Lucas will be 85 years old.

Somehow I do not think he will be making 10 through 12


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 23, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I always considered the Tim Zhan "Heir" trilogy to be the "end".


 
The New Jedi Order series about the War with the Yhuuzon Vong was probably the best star wars fiction written.  It was dark, not "kiddie" in any way, explored ideas behind the "balance" in the force and morality playing a role in what was "dark" and "light" and yeah, they killed a handful of characters off.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 23, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> The New Jedi Order series about the War with the Yhuuzon Vong was probably the best star wars fiction written.  It was dark, not "kiddie" in any way, explored ideas behind the "balance" in the force and morality playing a role in what was "dark" and "light" and yeah, they killed a handful of characters off.



Did he kill off that damned Jar-Jar?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Afterreading through those listings, I get the feeling it's a fan thing, and not Lucas at all.



That's what I thought too.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 23, 2008)

I think it is a fan thing to.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 23, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think it is a fan thing to.


oh if it were true  I do seem to recall hearing something about the original SW books needing approval from Lucas. Not sure if this was oriented towards keeping the time-line correct for future movies or just wanting to keep control of his own world.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 23, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Why?



$$$


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 24, 2008)

It can't be real, there's no way they got all of the original stars to sign on again.  Are they even all still alive?


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 24, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> It can't be real, there's no way they got all of the original stars to sign on again.  Are they even all still alive?


All but Sir Alec Guinness who died in 2000. :asian: But considering that Lucas is picking up the story roughly 30 years later the stars should have aged just about right for the ages of their character(s).


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 24, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> $$$


 
Exactly the all mighty dollar


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 25, 2008)

I wouldn't put too much stock in that, unless it comes from Lucas himself.  Lucas has stated before that it takes SOOOO long to do a trilogy that he will not do 7-9 although he was looking into a live action TV show at some point.

Also, like has been stated the books have already been written by Timothy Zahn, so are you going to use those or ignore them and write you own thing altogether?

I see it as fan hype and not something that will happen.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 26, 2008)

The source of this info (SuperShadow) is considered by some as unreliable at the least and worst has been said regarding him on other forums.


----------



## zDom (Feb 27, 2008)

What they OUGHT to do is make "Shatterpoint," a story by Matthew Stover that takes place between episodes II and III about Mace Windu.

The only actor they "need" for THIS film would be Samuel Jackson* and I think he could be talked into it. In fact, he could finally be able to DO something with the character in THIS story.

Ya'll ought to read it. One of the best-written Star Wars books ever.

The Windu character is just plain awesome in this book and has some real killer lines. Entirely too cool


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 27, 2008)

zDom said:


> What they OUGHT to do is make "Shatterpoint," a story by Matthew Stover that takes place between episodes II and III about Mace Windu.
> 
> The only actor they "need" for THIS film would be Samuel Jackson* and I think he could be talked into it. In fact, he could finally be able to DO something with the character in THIS story.
> 
> ...



I can imagine Windu's character's lines go somewhere along the lines of

Windu: What does Darth Vader look like?
Brett: What? 
Windu: What system are you from? 
Brett: What?
Windu: What ain't no system I ever heard of? They speak standard on What?
Brett: W-what?
Windu: Standard mo-fo! Do you speak it?
Brett: Y-yes
Windu: Then you know what I'm saying. Describe what Darth Vader looks like!

well, you know the rest.... uh-yeah


----------



## zDom (Feb 27, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I can imagine Windu's character's lines go somewhere along the lines of
> 
> Windu: What does Darth Vader look like?
> Brett: What?
> ...



Funny 

But seriously, Stover wrote some great lines for Windu.

One of my favorite parts is where Mace advises a potential adversary that his chances (of beating Mace) come in two varieties: fat and slim 

You really ought to check it out. Btw: Stover is the one who wrote the novelization of episode III (also a real nice job).

FWIW, he is also a martial artist  and I can tell by the way he writes fight scenes.


----------

